# Json mit Struts 2



## Tichy (29. Jan 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte in meine Website Statistiken mit jQuery flot einbinden.
Ich arbeite mit Struts 2 und habe als Result-Type für meine Action "json".

JQuery flot verlangt folgende Json Notation:

{
    label: 'Europe (EU27)',
    data: [[1999, 3.0], [2000, 3.9]]
}

Mit welchem Java-Type bekomme ich das hin? Ich hoffe incht, dass ich mir das selbst mit ner Schleife basteln muss.

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen

Tichy


----------



## ign0rant (29. Jan 2010)

Einfach eine Klasse definieren, die die gewünschten Felder enthält. Etwa so:

```
public class MyClass {
  private String label;
  private List<List<Number>> data;

  public MyClass() {
    label = "Europe (EU27)";

    data = new ArrayList<List<Number>>();

    List<Number> l = new ArrayList<Number>();
    l.add(1999);
    l.add(3.0);
    data.add(l);

    l = new ArrayList<Number>();
    l.add(2000);
    l.add(3.9);
    data.add(l);
  }

  public String getLabel() {
    return label;
  }

  public List<List<Number>> getData() {
    return data;
  }
}
```


----------



## Tichy (29. Jan 2010)

Merci...werde ich als Alternative mal ausprobieren.
Habe es mit einem 2-dimensionalen Array hinbekommen.

Tichy


----------

